# BINTON Rally---PLEASE CONFIRM US



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Please can someone with the power please check that we are confirmed.

I've clicked the link in the email and had the page returned that says '...hope to see you there' but we are not on the atendees list. In fact, I can only count 65 out of 70 atendees on the list.


Regards

Bryan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi WebAgents Bryan,

I am not to sure just what has happened here but there were 4 that had not confirmed you being one of them, after a certain date the system automatically delets all the non confirmed ones. We have sent you several pm's I beleive, and I also e.mailed you none of which did you reply to as far as I am aware.If you wish to attend the Binton rally please pm me

Jacquie


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have added you back in Bryan, you had been removed automatically as you hadnt confirmed in time


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

I have already PM'd you re: this rally.

I will PM you again.

Regards

Bryan


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

PM sent to LadyJ

Please can someone confirm that we are now on the confirmed attendees list?

Thanks.

Bryan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Yes Bryan you are now confirmed see you at Binton  
No pm recevied though has it left your out box yet?

Jacquie


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

No messages in outbox, one PM in sent box, not sure what happened to latest one...

Anyway, thanks for confirming our place.


----------

